# Which grinder



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

So here goes, as posted elsewhere at the moment I am grinderless, I had a Krups as a gift but burnt it out oops. So at the moment using Illy preground which isn't really satisfactory. The question is which grinder, good reports about the MC2 from the forum

but then this got me thinking if I could get a good package deal would it be worth upgrading my machine if I could stretch to it. I saw these deals on T'internet any thoughts?

RANCILIO SILVIA 2009 BUNDLE ROCKY NON-DOSER GRINDER+MACHINE £599

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/207/rancilio-silvia-2009-bundle-rocky-non-doser-grinder-machine

ASCASO DREAM NEW MODEL & ASCASO I MINI GRINDER £608

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/270/ascaso-dream-new-model---ascaso-i-mini-grinder

I have a Baby Gaggia at the moment and my coffee making is increasing since my wife and daughter developed a taste for latte (daughter asked me last night how we could take the Gaggia on holiday with us, we're only going for 3 days for goodness sake) I digress sorry. On a typical workday I am making maybe two lattes and an espresso/Americano in a morning, and maybe two or three more times after work.

Only this afternoon some relatives visited and I finished up making 6 lattes no compaints about the coffee but chants of why are we waiting were heard in the distance

Sorry for rambling but any suggestions would be welcome

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I recently upgraded to the Rancilio Siliva (purchased from MyEspresso) and I can thoroughly recommend it. The steam wand is very powerful and long gone are the days when I would make a coffee for my husband and by the time I had made mine, his cup would be empty. The speed and ability to make more than one coffee is a plus.

I upgraded my grinder before my machine and Rocky was in the running. I have read good reviews about the pairing of the Siliva and Rocky together.

Go with the Rancilio, that's my advice. Look on You Tube where you will see some interesting videos. Also Rancilio have a website which have some informative videos as well.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I've had the Ascaso iMini and it's a capable grinder. Infinitely adjustable to an extremely fine degree -- but there is no coarse adjustment whatsoever, so it's absolutely unsuitable for producing multiple grinds of coffee (no producing espresso, drip and cafetiere from a single grinder with this one). It's quite, quite loud, and not particularly fast. But it does offer very fine grind control, at a pretty modest price.

I've not worked with the Rocky grinder nor with either of your proposed espresso machines, though (as you probably already know) the Silvia has quite a following.

Personally I would not get an iMini again - too loud, too much work to get dialed in - but would probably go for the Baratza/Mahlkonig grinder which seems to be winning lots of fans. Until I make that purchase I am remarkably happy with my Zassenhaus hand-cranked mill, but that probably is not an good option for you if you find yourself cranking out six lattes in a row when relatives visit, as that would be quite a lot of cranking.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks ChiariasDad but i think that £300+ is out of my price range for a grinder nice though it looks. but the coments about the mini are much appreciated. how do the grinders compare with the MC2.

is the Rancillio a worthwile upgrade for the baby class or worth waiting another year for a more expensive machine? Btw I've fitted a silvia wand on my machine


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

One of the TMC members has this for sale

http://www.gumtree.com/london/62/55891262.html

A good price if still available


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Check out eBay as there is currently a Rancilio & Rocky up for sale which ends tomorrow.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't worked with a Silvia myself. Nor with a Baby Class, though it seems to be similar to my Classic (also w/ Silvia wand) in most respects. Personally I am so absurdly satisfied with the results from my Classic (and my hand grinder) that, except for beans and café visits, all my self-indulgence money is presently earmarked for my other hobby; my desire to upgrade my equipment is really, really low. However I'm not ever called on to produce lattes for six, and for all I know one of your candidate machines might have some significant benefits in those situations.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

just wondering whether if the Rancillio will be much improvement on what i've got or to get a grinder for now and save for maybe a double boiler type of thingy if so which grinder

Gaz


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Grinder first. Always grinder first. I miss my mazzer mini for its build quality and design, mazzers really are built like tanks and they look stunning too.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mazzer-Commercial-Auto-Coffee-Grinder_W0QQitemZ230455269703QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_Restaurant_RL?hash=item35a8345947

Pair that with a used silvia and I figure you'd be happy. But then, saving for a one/two group if you've got the space would be an even bigger step.

If you're doing lots of lattes in a row, I don't think many single domestic boilers will be able to keep up, especially those which don't have heat exchangers. I didn't have much luck with the gaggia classic.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm watching that grinder in "My eBay" - the guy has two for sale.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I've seen that one myself, the only consideration is do i need the hopper on the front how stale will the coffee be or can it be regulated to hold just a small amount

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Let's hope we don't all compete for it bumping up the price.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Unless you're going to empty the hopper each day and use the grinds very quickly then maybe this one is not so good. At the end of the day, its personal preference.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I have an innova (renamed Ascaso as you'll see form the image)










I have a doserless version. It's a cracking little grinder. We also had one at work that we used for cafetiere for a good couple of years and the blades lasted great. Very little dust. It does suffer from some clumping with espresso grind with the darker beans but all in all I've "bean" (see what I did there?) really happy with mine.

Oh, the clear plastic shute is made from the most brittle plastic known to man so I have repaired that a couple of times. Also, the portafilter button is real easy to by-pass for cafetiere/filter use so you can just switch it on with the main switch without having to hold on!

Lee


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Grinder may be on hold for a while just had an unpleasant experience on the job front, made redundant yesterday so will have to wait until more is sorted

Anyone got a job

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats not good. Chin up. Everything happens for a reason and I know its not what you want to hear but things will turn out good in the end. I had a similar experience 2 years ago, long story but it did all turn out ok in the end. Good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Thats not good. Chin up. Everything happens for a reason and I know its not what you want to hear but things will turn out good in the end. I had a similar experience 2 years ago, long story but it did all turn out ok in the end. Good luck with the job hunting.


Thanks for that Sandy think you're right been made redundant several times before each time with good outcomes, so looking for a complete career change again. Barista jobs going anyone some training required

Gaz


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Greenpotterer said:


> I've seen that one myself, the only consideration is do i need the hopper on the front how stale will the coffee be or can it be regulated to hold just a small amount
> 
> Gaz


That'd be a doser at the front. You however, wouldn't need the hopper on top.

I normally measure just enough for a double and put it in the throat of the compak, let it grind, then dose it. Same applies for the mazzer when I had it.

This should give you a better idea:


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Greenpotterer said:


> Grinder may be on hold for a while just had an unpleasant experience on the job front, made redundant yesterday so will have to wait until more is sorted
> 
> Anyone got a job
> 
> Gaz


Sorry to hear that Gaz. As Sandy says keep your chin up. Keep positive because that's want the next interviewer is looking for.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this news, Gaz. As others have said, chin up and best wishes.

I'll add that personally I find a daily espresso to be the little demitasse of optimism in the morning that really gets my day started right. If you're the same, then treating yourself to a grinder to help start your days with a smile while you're on the hunt for your next opportunity might not be a terrible investment.

(Just to be clear, I mean this seriously and not as a way to rationalise an irresponsible expenditure. For me, it would be the right thing to do. Though my needs are very well satisfied with a hand mill, which is a bit less spendy than what you've been considering.)


----------

